
What Can America Learn from Europe About Regulating Big Tech? - woldemariam
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-technology/what-can-america-learn-from-europe-about-regulating-big-tech
======
emteycz
How to not have any, I guess.

* Sad European citizen

